# Eir - charging for email from 31 March



## WizardDr (4 Feb 2020)

Does anybody know how to take/store your emails from eir easily?


----------



## Leo (5 Feb 2020)

Get a desktop email client like Outlook and configure with the Eircom mail server specs here. Allow the client download all content from your Eircom account. 

You will be able to set up multiple email accounts on the likes of Outlook, and can select the non-Eircom one to send all email from, even when replying to emails that were sent to the Eircom inbox.


----------



## cmalone (5 Feb 2020)

Does anyone know how I move emails to my gmail account from Eir ?


----------



## Páid (5 Feb 2020)

Login to Eircom webmail and forward them to your gmail address.


----------



## Westgolf (5 Feb 2020)

That's fine for the current stuff but what about the historical ones in subfolders ?


----------



## Páid (5 Feb 2020)

You have to go into each email and forward it whether it's in your inbox or a subfolder. 

You cannot forward multiple emails in one go.


----------



## EmmDee (5 Feb 2020)

A family member is going to be affected. I had migrated someone from eircom.net years ago so I need to dig out what I did then but...



Páid said:


> Login to Eircom webmail and forward them to your gmail address.



This is fine but only to a point. Forwarding requires you to maintain the eircom.net account (so you have to pay). You get 60 days grace period after you stop paying then they close down the address and delete all contents. So as well as forwarding, I would set up auto replies (as well as going through history to get a list of people / organsations / websites where you need to change contact details (as well as point below)

However, a better option to forwarding is linking accounts (see below)




Westgolf said:


> That's fine for the current stuff but what about the historical ones in subfolders ?



I need to check what I had done in the past. I thought (need to verify) that if you set up a gmail or similar account and then access the eircom.net account via the gmail app / service, that there was an option to import message history. It wouldn't import directory structures but at least with gmail you can find historic mails via the search functionality.

Also - if you go this route, you don't need to log back into eircom and you don't need to forward. You will see emails into eircom in your gmail app. And they will be identified as such. So you can use it as a reminder to actively go out to whoever sent the email and change contact details.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (5 Feb 2020)

My dad has his eircom.net account since 1998 and has stubbornly resisted moving due to some ancient mailing lists he is on.

I sent him this and he is finally going to move.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (5 Feb 2020)

My Road Tax renewal comes via an eircom email address.

I have no way of logging into motortax.ie to tell them to send me next year's renewal to me via the new email address.

Any ideas how to address this?


----------



## Thirsty (5 Feb 2020)

write a letter.


----------



## MrEarl (6 Feb 2020)

PaddyBloggit said:


> My Road Tax renewal comes via an eircom email address.
> 
> I have no way of logging into motortax.ie to tell them to send me next year's renewal to me via the new email address.
> 
> Any ideas how to address this?




That's worthy of a discussion thread of its own... The fact that the Motor Tax people can't be contacted by email, or live chat, is a joke!

Then again, I suppose its probably right up there with some other government services, when it comes to its staff not wanting to be disturbed, for fear that they may have to do some work etc.


----------



## MrEarl (6 Feb 2020)

Getting back to Eir,

How much are they proposing to charge?

I'm not with Eir, but I do pay an annual fee for my own email service. Granted, I could just use a Gmail account for free, but I like my email address, so have traditionally been willing to pay for it. It costs $20pa.


----------



## iamaspinner (6 Feb 2020)

MrEarl said:


> That's worthy of a discussion thread of its own... The fact that the Motor Tax people can't be contacted by email, or live chat, is a joke!



From Citizens Information>Motor Tax:

*Driver and Vehicle Computer Services Division*
Department of Transport, Tourism and Sport
Shannon Town Centre
Shannon
Clare
Ireland
*Tel:* 0818 411 412
*Homepage:* http://www.dttas.ie/roads/english/motor-taxvehicle-registraton-nvdf
*Email:* Motortax@dttas.ie


----------



## MrEarl (6 Feb 2020)

iamaspinner said:


> From Citizens Information>Motor Tax:
> 
> *Driver and Vehicle Computer Services Division.... *




Thank you,

But don't you think those contact details should be readily available on the Motor Tax website... I certainly do?


----------



## RedOnion (6 Feb 2020)

MrEarl said:


> Thank you,
> 
> But don't you think those contact details should be readily available on the Motor Tax website... I certainly do?


Are the details different under the "contact us" link on motortax.ie website??....


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (6 Feb 2020)

Contact details are obscured - presumably by accident - under a pop-up when I look at the website using Chrome.


----------



## RedOnion (6 Feb 2020)

MrEarl said:


> Getting back to Eir,
> 
> How much are they proposing to charge


5.99 per month.


----------



## Leo (6 Feb 2020)

EmmDee said:


> You will see emails into eircom in your gmail app. And they will be identified as such. So you can use it as a reminder to actively go out to whoever sent the email and change contact details.



Yep, but note that will only work until they delete the account and contents on May 31st.


----------



## EmmDee (6 Feb 2020)

Leo said:


> Yep, but note that will only work until they delete the account and contents on May 31st.



Yes - I should have made that clear.

A bit frustrating because in my experience it has taken 6 months or more to really migrate email accounts - still getting emails into old address months after. So I'm thinking we'll have to pay for 6 months of subscription just to migrate. I think the amount of notice they are giving isn't great.

I went through this when @ireland.com went away. It's annoying.


----------



## Leo (6 Feb 2020)

EmmDee said:


> Yes - I should have made that clear.



Their own FAQ isn't great either!



EmmDee said:


> A bit frustrating because in my experience it has taken 6 months or more to really migrate email accounts - still getting emails into old address months after. So I'm thinking we'll have to pay for 6 months of subscription just to migrate. I think the amount of notice they are giving isn't great.



Yeah, it is a pain alright, trying to remember everyone and everywhere who has it as your contact details. I guess an option is to register a personal domain/email account, but that's going to incur costs.


----------



## MrEarl (6 Feb 2020)

RedOnion said:


> Are the details different under the "contact us" link on motortax.ie website??....



Sorry never spotted the "contact us" down at the bottom of the page. My mistake. :redface:


----------



## Westgolf (6 Feb 2020)

MrEarl said:


> Getting back to Eir,
> 
> How much are they proposing to charge?
> 
> I'm not with Eir, but I do pay an annual fee for my own email service. Granted, I could just use a Gmail account for free, but I like my email address, so have traditionally been willing to pay for it. It costs $20pa.


Who do you use ?


----------



## shweeney (6 Feb 2020)

Eir to Gmail in bulk:

1.Setup your Eircom.net account in Outlook or whatever email client you prefer (you may already have this).
2.Setup your Gmail account in Outlook/other email client as well - instructions are online.

You should then be able to drag emails in bulk from one to the other, with the bonus that the sender information will be preserved (unlike if you forward the emails directly, they'll all appear to be from yourself). Emails moved into Gmail folders will automatically sync with the online version.


----------



## PMU (6 Feb 2020)

PaddyBloggit said:


> My Road Tax renewal comes via an eircom email address.  I have no way of logging into motortax.ie to tell them to send me next year's renewal to me via the new email address.  Any ideas how to address this?


  It's not the only one.  The MyGovID https://www.mygovid.ie/, which allows online access to a range of public services uses your e-mail address for access and no way of changing it.  You can change your password and phone no but not the e-mail address.  Pretty poor system design.


----------



## SparkRite (6 Feb 2020)

A 'supposed' handy way to get all your Emails from Eircom.net.

*Move emails from one Gmail account to another*
All you need to do to import your old mails and contacts is change a few settings in your new Gmail account. Please note that this appears to only work with a Gmail account - a Google Apps account (a Gmail account that doesn't use the @gmail.com address) may not have the same options.





This is what you need to do to move emails and messages from one Gmail account to another:

Open your new Gmail account.
Click on the *gear icon* in the top right and click on *Settings*.
Click on *Accounts and Import*.
Click on *Import mail and contacts*.
In the pop-up window, enter your old email address, and click on *Continue*.
Click on *Continue* on the next pop-up, and on the new pop-up window, sign-in to your old account.
Click on *Agree* after signing in, and the second pop-up will close. On the next screen, level all the boxes (Import contacts, Import mail, Import new mail for the next 30 days) checked, and click on *Start import*.





That's it, you're done. Gmail will start to import your old mails from the account, and it will also import all the contacts. The process is not instantaneous, and depending on how much mail is in there, it could take a little while. Now, spread the word to everyone to let them know about your new address, and for the next 30 days, all mails to your old address will continue to come to your new address. After that, you can bid farewell to the old address with all your contacts and mails safe and sound.


NB:- Haven't tried it yet, so not sure if it works.

Edit:- It Works! But only if you move everything into your Eircom inbox. Plus it also preserves the sender info.


----------



## MrEarl (6 Feb 2020)

Westgolf said:


> Who do you use ?



Mail.com

They offer a free online and premium online service. Amongst other things, you can have an email address at something like 50 different domains. I pay $20 pa for the premium service.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Feb 2020)

An article by Conor Pope here: 









						So you still have an eircom.net email? Here is what you need to do
					

Eir to impose €5.99 monthly charge on users of its email addresses




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## SparkRite (8 Feb 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> An article by Conor Pope here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So basically he said what I had posted above.


----------



## Hooverfish (15 Feb 2020)

shweeney said:


> Eir to Gmail in bulk:
> 
> 1.Setup your Eircom.net account in Outlook or whatever email client you prefer (you may already have this).
> 2.Setup your Gmail account in Outlook/other email client as well - instructions are online.
> ...



You can also do this using Mozilla's free Thunderbird mail app and I've listed the steps here: https://support.google.com/a/thread/27645864?hl=en

Please note that to set up an eircom.net account in Thunderbird or Outlook you will find you need to use the IMAP server webmail.eir.ie which is not obvious.

Also, not sure about Outlook, but in Thunderbird to move eg sent emails you will need to "subscribe" to the sent eircom folder you want to transfer. It only pulls in the inbox by default.

I am  concerned a lot of older users are going to get ripped off, as there are a lot of odd-looking $99 "apps" claiming to perfectly transfer from Zimbra, Eir's webmail, to Gmail. Let alone Eir's €5.99 charge...


----------



## kenneth12 (16 Feb 2020)

Eir hasn't contacted me about their intention to charge me in 6 weeks time.
As a broadband customer they already have my bank details.  Maybe they just intended adding the €5.99 and hoped I wouldn't notice.


----------



## Leo (17 Feb 2020)

kenneth12 said:


> Eir hasn't contacted me about their intention to charge me in 6 weeks time.



They have stated that the default position is to deactivate and later on delete accounts if the owner doesn't sign-up for the paid service.


----------



## keving1989 (19 Mar 2020)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Drakon (12 Jun 2020)

Something similar happened a few years ago with the ireland.com email addresses.

Moderator, can you correct the date in the subject like to July 1st? Ta.


----------



## Kilkenny Lass (26 Jul 2021)

So I decided to keep my eircom.net email account for a while.  Mainly because I used it a lot for a business that hasn't been operating since covid so when we get up and running again I think some of my contacts from that business will still use that email.  So I've paid the €5.99 per month and this month the €10 .... I know you all think I'm crazy but there ya go.  I have set up a gmail account and had moved all my emails to that but was just keen to keep old emails and possibly any new contacts from a particular group of clientele.

Anyway I recently noticed that the only emails in the eircom.net account are ones since 1st July 2021 - everything else is gone.  So I rang eir today to be told (not very nicely) that there's nothing they can do about it as they don't store emails (for GDPR reasons) and it was my fault that all my emails are gone .... because I'm either receiving too many emails (not true as only get a few a week at this stage) or else my system crashed (didn't happen).  Can't believe this is happening and really p****ed off with them.  Have been looking on their webpage and they have a notice up that all dormant accounts will be deleted from 2nd July at the latest.  I'd say they actually deleted my account in error but of course I have no proof of that.

I really thought they would be able to restore them. Has anyone any suggestions or know where I could complain to ... probably won't make a difference but it might make me feel better.

Thanks for reading.


----------

